# Cross over ?



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I have the Klipsch quintets and they sound great at a cross over of 100 to 110 but what do I set my sub cross over at ?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

My crossovers are set to 80Hz for my speakers and I set the sub to 120Hz.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So I should set mine to 120 and leave my speakers at 110. Cause my quintets won't go down that low


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I just don't want to localize my sub


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if you set the crossover on the receiver to 110Hz and the physical sub crossover to 120Hz then your sub should only receive a signal up to 110Hz. I use the 120Hz because my receiver has a HighPass set for 120Hz even though the crossover is set for 80Hz. When I change the sub to be wide open, 150Hz, I get a sharp drop of about 20db at 70Hz, but set to 120Hz it is pretty flat all the way across.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh ok I'm talking about eating my sub in the receiver I have the sub xover bypassed I'll just leave it at the highest crossover point of my speakers


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I see, I misunderstood your post. Of course it makes perfect sense when I go back and read it now. :rolleyesno: I should have drank more coffee before jumping on this morning.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh ok I'm talking about changing my sub in the receiver I have the sub xover bypassed I'll just leave it at the highest crossover point of my speakers


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oops I think I double posted for some reason sorry


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just to make it clear say if your Speakers are crossed at 110, your Sub should be set to 110. If set to say 120, there will be a hole in the Frequency Response as the Speakers will stop at a point where the Subwoofer is not taking over.

As to localization, unless you can set your Sub to 80hz, there will be issues of localization. 80hz is pretty much considered the highest point before localization appears. However, with speakers that will not go down to 80hz, you are better off having the Speakers and Sub at the same Crossover.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That makes since it's sounds awesome I just set everything at 120 I can't tell if the sub is localized. It will do till I get the rest of my front stage to match my SVS sub


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the popularity of the Quintet Series, you should be able to recoup a decent amount of your initial expenditure on the Used Market when you are able to upgrade. SVS makes fantastic Subwoofers and I am so glad you are enjoying yours.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah Iv only had this sub hooked up for a day and already love it. I had one of the older bash amp pb10s the sledge seems to be alot better.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I think I'd raise the sub crossover as high as you can. Don't know much about the Quintets, but I'd imagine they start to roll off long before the rated 120. If you can get your sub up to 140, 160 or 180 before localization sets in...???? Never hurts to experiment.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Snead said:


> I just don't want to localize my sub


The closer your sub(s) are to the front mains, the higher you can set the lowpass crossover before you begin to be able to localize the sub. If you are only using one sub and can still pinpoint it using this method, try placing it as close to the center as you can. 

This is especially helpful when the mains are unable to comfortably reach down to 80hz.


----------

